# 1991 maxima transmission



## olalekanbabs (Apr 3, 2007)

I need to change the Transmission of my maxima, I wanted to buy another and I need to make a decision fast on the information that I have. 
Cost and value for money are a major issue here because this is the second time I will be changing the car transmission and I have repaired twice which never really last. 

Becuase of the failure rate of 89/91 Maxima auto tranny, my mechanic gave me two options: 
1. To buy 1992 Nissan Stanza Transmission, he explained that Nissan Stanza Transmission and 1991 Nissan Maxima are the same, the difference is just the housing. He will remove the Nissan Stanza transmission from its housing and put into 1991 Nissan Maxima housing. 
Price: $350 all charges 

2. Convert the car to manual tranny
Price: $500 all charges 

I don't want to convert the car to manual tranny, I recently got to know that because of the failure rate of 89/91 auto tranny Nissan redesigned that of 92/94 Models auto tranny with VLSD (viscous limited slip differential) and I was advised to buy that of 92/94 auto tranny. But I will have to change the hubs and drive shafts, unfortunately the mechanics here in Nigeria said it cannot be done.

I am thinking of the following:
1. stick with option 1 above, but I need to be sure it's going to work.
2. Look around for a good mechanic that can make 92/94 auto tranny with VLSD to work with my 91 model.
3. Change the car engine and Tranny to that of 92/94 model i.e change the car from VE30E engine to VE30DE engine and 92/94 auto tranny with VLSD( 92/94 Nissan Maxima complete engine and tranny). 
But how reliable is the VE30DE engine compared to VE30E engine?


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

the engine difference, at least here in the states, is a VG30E and a VE30DE. Many prefer the VE30DE due to its higher rev limit and 20 more horsepower, but the VG is more reliable and has as much torque with only 20 less horsepower. They are different blocks, VE30DE=aluminum double overhead cam, VG30E=cast iron single overhead cam, with different bolt patterns, and the trans swap won't work. The Stanza/Maxima trans your mechanic is talking about will work, they are the exact same trans. Problem is, they are both prone to the same weaknesses. Many have done the 5 speed swap, the 5 speeds are more durable and many prefer. If you want auto, rebuild every 4-5 years. Option 3 is too much trouble IMO


----------

